# Clenbuterol/T3 Cytomel Cutting Cycle



## WFC2010 (Feb 22, 2010)

bros can this tabs cycle help to lost weight or its BS?

Clenbuterol/T3 Cytomel Cutting Cycle- 101steroids.com

i am wfc fighter..want to lost come more fats..now i am 9-10%BF


----------



## Getfit75 (Feb 22, 2010)

It works good, just be ready to sweat and shake like a crack head! Dress light, drink lots of water, eat bananas to help with cramps.


----------



## freakinhuge (Feb 22, 2010)

you can get liquid chems from cem the board sponsor, I think they are easier to dose than pills. And yes the clen/t3 combo will be great for cutting. good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 23, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> bros can this tabs cycle help to lost weight or its BS?
> 
> Clenbuterol/T3 Cytomel Cutting Cycle- 101steroids.com
> 
> i am wfc fighter..want to lost come more fats..now i am 9-10%BF



I have just a lil experience in the fight game and would like to remind you that for a fighter, at below 6% bf your organs really don't have enough bf to protect them againist internal damage. Shots thats you may have walked through before will feel a bit more " serious" as well as the ole "piss'n blood" thing. In my humble opinion T3/Clen will reduce more bodyfat as opposed to bodyweight. If you are work'n toward making weight the old way is still the best way ..........Cardio/Diet/Peak'n at the right time ( 2 to 3 days before a fight). Also if you are a fighter, then deal'n with heat should be no really BIG problem ,soooooo get out that sweatsuit with the hoody do your conditioning in a sauna suit ( never spar with more than the top of the suit on),stay on point bout those carbs and fats ( you'll need the protein so it's not a major concern if it gets a lil high, as a matter of fact it'll be better higher because your metabolisem will increase with more protein. I'd also watch the heavy lifting thing, makes cutting weight a bit of a pain in the ass ( ask around bout the 10X10 program, 90% of fighters of note use that).Make sure you get CLA,GLA your gonna need those kinds of fats for energy and they also burn bad fat as well. Whatever you chose to do, good luck, be safe. You also ( depending on your time available before the fight) May want to use an ECA or ECYA stack in place of Clen in 2 week cycles.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Feb 23, 2010)

clen/t3 is a great cycle for cutting, you will definitely shed some pounds. Good luck.


----------



## nd2bhge (Feb 24, 2010)

how is t3 with *out* test. will you lose more muscle than usual on a cutting diet


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't think you will lose more muscle on t3, just keep the diet and training in check, How long were you looking to run it for? What about dose?


----------



## WFC2010 (Feb 25, 2010)

if you take too hight dosage of t3 you can burn muscles as hell


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 26, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> if you take too hight dosage of t3 you can burn muscles as hell



Correct.  Too much T3 can steal and rob you of your gains.

/V


----------



## m-man338 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have and will be running clen and t3 with my next cycle. I will be dosing it at 

Clen 40mcg ED, increase by 20mg every 2 weeks (up to 6/day) 
T3 25 mcg ED, increase by 12.5 mcg every 2 weeks
Two weeks off between each run


----------

